# PCGH.de: Visiting Uwe: 50-minütige Doku über den umstrittenen Uwe Boll - jetzt kostenlos online!



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Dezember 2008)

*PCGH.de: Visiting Uwe: 50-minütige Doku über den umstrittenen Uwe Boll - jetzt kostenlos online!*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (6. Dezember 2008)

*PCGH.de: Visiting Uwe: 50-minütige Doku über den umstrittenen Uwe Boll - jetzt kostenlos online!*

Uwe Boll produziert nur Müll Filme hat man ja letztlich beim Far Cry Streifen gesehen!!!!


----------



## dirtdevil (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Visiting Uwe: 50-minütige Doku über den umstrittenen Uwe Boll - jetzt kostenlos online!*

Der schlechteste Produzent aller Zeiten seine Filme waren ja wohl alle ******* zum Glück hat er den WOW Film nicht bekommen


----------



## googie (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Visiting Uwe: 50-minütige Doku über den umstrittenen Uwe Boll - jetzt kostenlos online!*



KingBenTheNewest schrieb:


> Uwe Boll produziert nur Müll Filme hat man ja letztlich beim Far Cry Streifen gesehen!!!!


frage mich, wie du den gesehen haben willst. is der doch erst frei ab 16


----------



## Gast20150401 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Visiting Uwe: 50-minütige Doku über den umstrittenen Uwe Boll - jetzt kostenlos online!*

Uwe Boll begeistert mich nicht gerade.Seine Qualitäten als Produzent........ Nö nix für mich.


----------



## Kötermän (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Visiting Uwe: 50-minütige Doku über den umstrittenen Uwe Boll - jetzt kostenlos online!*

Die Doku zeigt auch nur was wir schon lange wissen: Der Typ hat zu viel Selbstbewusstsein und denkt, alles was er gut findet, müssen alle anderen auch gut finden bzw. dass ******* als Gold zu verkaufen was ganz normales und respektables sei.

Wäre mir eigentlich ziemlich egal, wenn er dabei nicht laufend gute IPs in absoluten Abfall verwandeln würde und dabei noch arrogant grinsend Kritik ignorieren würde.

Stop Uwe Boll!


----------



## smith0815 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Visiting Uwe: 50-minütige Doku über den umstrittenen Uwe Boll - jetzt kostenlos online!*

                                                                                                                                         Uwe Boll Pronounciation Guide

 Evil has a name, pronounce it right!


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Visiting Uwe: 50-minütige Doku über den umstrittenen Uwe Boll - jetzt kostenlos online!*

Also ich bin der Meinung das Uwe Boll immer noch besser ist als alle Pro7/Sat 1 Filmregisseure zusammen.

Auch wenn ich mit meiner Meinung alleine da stehe, aber ich bind er Meinung das Uwe Boll gutes Popcorn Kino macht. Ich geh ins Kino habe 1,5 -2 Stunden meine Unterhaltung, ohne viel nachzudenken wie die eine Szene im Kontext zu der anderen Szene oder ähnliches Steht


----------



## oveguma (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Visiting Uwe: 50-minütige Doku über den umstrittenen Uwe Boll - jetzt kostenlos online!*

Ich hab mir extra wegen der DVD diese Ausgabe der Widescreen gekauft und habe mich köstlich amüsiert. Klar, wenn man seine Filme nicht mag, ist es schwierig sich damit auseinanderzusetzen, aber _gerade dann_ sollte man sich die Doku anschauen. Ich finde (abgesehen vom genialen Postal) seine Filme auch durch die Bank dumpf, aber das liegt höchst wahrscheinlich nicht an ihm, sondern meiner Wahrnehmung bzw. meinen Erwartungen - das hat sich jedenfalls beim anschauen so rauskristallisiert. Denn an und für sich ist das ein Typ, der mir gefällt. Scheißt mal gepflegt auf das Hollywood-Diktat und die ganzen Zwänge und zieht sein Ding durch. Wer macht das bitte noch?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Visiting Uwe: 50-minütige Doku über den umstrittenen Uwe Boll - jetzt kostenlos online!*

wenn 95% der menschheit seine filme ******* findet, sind sie es schlicht und ergreifend auch.

ich frag mich nur, woher er das geld nimmt um die filme drehen zu können?! WER ihm das geld gibt?! und welche schauspieler bei sowas auch noch mitmachen?! wenn man doch schon vorher weiß, dass es höchstwahrscheinlich ein flop wird... ist mir unbegreiflich


----------



## fragapple (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Visiting Uwe: 50-minütige Doku über den umstrittenen Uwe Boll - jetzt kostenlos online!*

Du hast Recht, leider ist -abgesehen von Postal-, kaum etwas vernünftiges bei rausgekommen. Ist zwar definitiv nicht schlecht, wenn nicht alle mit dem Strom schwimmen, aber dafür Spieleverfilmungen (die dann eigentlich auch etwas damit zutun haben sollten) opfern? 
Meistens wurden meine Erwartungen, die ich nunmal bei gewissen Boll-Filmen hatte, eben weitestgehend nicht erfüllt.

Schätze aber diese Dokumentation werde ich mir schon anschauen.



oveguma schrieb:


> Ich hab mir extra wegen der DVD diese Ausgabe der Widescreen gekauft und habe mich köstlich amüsiert. Klar, wenn man seine Filme nicht mag, ist es schwierig sich damit auseinanderzusetzen, aber _gerade dann_ sollte man sich die Doku anschauen. Ich finde (abgesehen vom genialen Postal) seine Filme auch durch die Bank dumpf, aber das liegt höchst wahrscheinlich nicht an ihm, sondern meiner Wahrnehmung bzw. meinen Erwartungen - das hat sich jedenfalls beim anschauen so rauskristallisiert. Denn an und für sich ist das ein Typ, der mir gefällt. Scheißt mal gepflegt auf das Hollywood-Diktat und die ganzen Zwänge und zieht sein Ding durch. Wer macht das bitte noch?


----------



## kyuss1975 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Visiting Uwe: 50-minütige Doku über den umstrittenen Uwe Boll - jetzt kostenlos online!*

m vergleich zu uwe boll war ed wood (plan 9 from outer space) ein gottgleiches genie!

*f.*.c.k. boll!*


----------



## fragapple (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Visiting Uwe: 50-minütige Doku über den umstrittenen Uwe Boll - jetzt kostenlos online!*

Der ist aber sicherlich nicht so populär ^^


----------



## Kötermän (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Visiting Uwe: 50-minütige Doku über den umstrittenen Uwe Boll - jetzt kostenlos online!*

Postal ist auch nur einigermaßen akzeptiert worden weil er anti-amerikanisch ist. Das lieben halt die kleinen Popkultur-Kiddies.


----------



## oveguma (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Visiting Uwe: 50-minütige Doku über den umstrittenen Uwe Boll - jetzt kostenlos online!*



Kötermän schrieb:


> Postal ist auch nur einigermaßen akzeptiert worden weil er anti-amerikanisch ist. Das lieben halt die kleinen Popkultur-Kiddies.




Das ist so nicht richtig. Postal ist purer Edeltrash, da stimmt sowohl der Inhalt als auch die Technik. Der Film ist für Boll'sche Verhältnisse eine tatsächliche Ausnahme. Im Direktvergleich mit z.B. Alone in the Dark oder Bloodrayne liegen teilweise Welten dazwischen. 

Aber klar, es ist natürlich einfacher einem - zu hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nur vom Hörensagen bekannten - Film Trendsurfen zu unterstellen als zu akzeptieren, dass er wirklich nicht so miserabel ist. Nur wenn, dann auch bitte so konsequent, dass du auch Hot Shots als "Popkultur-Kiddie"-Kitsch mit einbeziehst.


----------



## Kötermän (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Visiting Uwe: 50-minütige Doku über den umstrittenen Uwe Boll - jetzt kostenlos online!*

Edeltrash?
ROFL! 
Alles klar. Das heißt dann also ******** mit Sahnehäubchen oben drauf?
Hast du mal richtigen Trash gesehen? Wohl kaum.

Tut mir leid, ich hab mir den Film selbst angetan, und auch wenn ich immer mit Leuten drüber rede fällt sofort auf dass alle ansprechen wie toll sie es finden wie die Amerikaner dort durch den Dreck gezogen werden.

Der Film ist einfach nur peinlich und von zig anderen Filmen, Serien usw kopiert (nichtmal Homage-mässig), und wie ich schon sagte wird nur von manchen ... akzeptiert weil er ihre Einstellung "unterstützt". Den Film aber deswegen gut zu nennen... Tja... dazu fällt mir nichtmal was ein.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Visiting Uwe: 50-minütige Doku über den umstrittenen Uwe Boll - jetzt kostenlos online!*

Stop Dr. Uwe Boll Petition
unterschreiben

mehr sag ich dazu nicht.


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Visiting Uwe: 50-minütige Doku über den umstrittenen Uwe Boll - jetzt kostenlos online!*

Gleich am Anfang von Part 1 sagt er: "Ich bin Uwe Boll der BESTE Filmemacher der Welt...". Also so egoistisch ist dieser mensch. Far Cry: Hammer Game...Uwe Boll vermasselt die ganze FC story mit diesem Till Schweiger und sich selbst....Uwe hat wohl noch nichts von Steven Spielberg oder Peter Jackson gehört/gesehen...
so ein Ar*******
(so ist halt meine Ansicht)

mfg
Babylon-Ganja


----------



## oveguma (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Visiting Uwe: 50-minütige Doku über den umstrittenen Uwe Boll - jetzt kostenlos online!*



Kötermän schrieb:


> Edeltrash?
> ROFL!
> Alles klar. Das heißt dann also ******** mit Sahnehäubchen oben drauf?
> Hast du mal richtigen Trash gesehen? Wohl kaum.
> ...




Ich werf einfach mal TROMA in den Raum... 

Übrigens sind es nicht alleine die Amerikaner die ihr Fett wegbekommen. Ich bin nicht so ein [...], der auf der Anti-Amerika-Welle rumreitet; ich bin ein Zyniker dem es gefällt wenn jemand Tabuthemen jedweder Couleur anschneidet. Die Szene im Freizeitpark zum Beispiel - falls du den Film tatsächlich gesehen haben solltest, wirst du dich daran erinnern - hätte sich so schnell niemand getraut. Das ist purer Trash! Die Minderheiten- und Religionswitze finde ich gelungen gerade _weil_ sie so überzogen sind und der Film will auch nichts anderes, als den Zuschauer zu provozieren. Das ist ihm unmißverständlich gelungen, darum muss man ihn als Film tolerieren. 

Wie schon erwähnt, wenn man das Genre nicht mag oder sonst ein Problem mit dem Humor hat - meine Güte, jeder DVD-Player hat 'ne Eject-Taste. Aber einfach nur sagen "is' *******, alle die den glotzen haben eh ne Meise": kann's dann ja nicht sein.


----------



## darkKO (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Visiting Uwe: 50-minütige Doku über den umstrittenen Uwe Boll - jetzt kostenlos online!*

Ich fand Dungeon Siege eigentlich recht gut... BloodRayne (1. Teil) fand ich auch net sooooo schlecht (*lechz* Kristanna Loken nackt !!! )...Seed war auch ganz solide (aba nur uncut)...alles andere war Müll...von Postal war ich am meisten enttäuscht...aus so nen Kultrashspiel hätte sogar ein Uwe Boll mehr rausholen können...


----------

